# 100,000 points for a custom wallpaper



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

i would just like a nice takanori gomi wallpaper with black or blue background


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

*Gomi*

Here's something quick. I can insert Takanori if you want. Also, I can send it to you in a bigger size for your desktop. I kept it smaller for the forum.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

raymardo said:


> Here's something quick. I can insert Takanori if you want. Also, I can send it to you in a bigger size for your desktop. I kept it smaller for the forum.
> View attachment 836


just three things sorry if i sound picky 

bigger for my destop
add takanori
add some fight scenes in the background 

thnx bro


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

*I had some time...*

Got to it earlier than I expected.


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

http://www.pridefc.com/pride2005/imgs/wallpaper/gomi_l.jpg
http://www.all-mma.com/wallpaper/gomi/gomi_1-2-2006.jpg
http://www.prideofficial.com/free/wallpaper/img/bushido10/800.jpg

some i found i used the last one for a bit


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

raymardo said:


> Got to it earlier than I expected.
> 
> View attachment 838


sorry to keep sounding picky but could you chnage the background to black or dark blue and for some reason when i try to put it on my desktop it comes out really blurry


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

*New background*

Here's a version with a black background. It blurs when you apply it to your desktop because the file is too small. Give me an email adress, and I'll email you a larger file. That won't blur because it won't have to stretch to fit your screen.:thumb02:


----------

